# Would this look good on my layout?



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just ran across these. If I can find one cheap, it doesn't have to work( it would be cool if it did though). Would it look cool on my layout? And what would I build around it? Sawmill? Does it need anything around it? Just looking for ideas at this point. Thanks. http://m.ebay.com/itm/390753440688?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice engine! 

It would look good on your layout, but it is really too large for 1:48. It would be almost as big as any factory you built around it.

Probably better for standard scale 1:32.

Not real practical too run on the layout either. Lots of water and flame etc.

I've got three of them, an Empire, a Mamod and a Wilesco. It would be nice to have, but I think that one is a little overpriced.

Note - the Lionel guy is only 1.5" (.250 is a foot in 1:48). My collection has a lot of 54 mm guys, not because they are correct scale but because Grandpa had standard gauge stuff so his figures were sized appropriately. Most of the pre-war cast figures are larger to accomodate larger scales (Grey Iron, Barclay, Manoil, Britains, etc.)


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool, good info. I didn't realize it was that big. I still might get one and stick it in a corner where it wouldn't stand out much and have it stand alone. I'm looking at beat up ones in the 50$ range. I'll place it on cement board, I think, if i want to have it operating. And keep it away from the foam! I did see some that were electric powered. I don't know how that would work. Probably just run the engine. They do look cool.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

They are a lot of fun! Cool toys from yesteryear.

Parts are still available for most of them (Mamod and Wilesco anyway).

I always buy a slightly needy one for a reduced price and then fix them. You might want to check for part availability before you bid.

You tube has a bunch of cool videos including one somewhere with a guy who puts these steam engines on remote control tracked vehicles. Right out of the 'Wld Wild West.'


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet...those old Fleischmanns are awesome, I expect that to probably jump another $50-75 or more before it's over. I have a Wilesco D10 that graces the corner of my train room, along with a Mamod Te1a traction engine. Like Bob, I get them needing just a little TLC and save serious money that way. Mine needed only a buff and polish, but that makes all the difference in the listing...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Procuring one of these at a decent price is daunting. My auction was canceled, I would have owned one one for 9.99$. It was relisted immediately. No explanation. Maybe it's for the best as I'm leaning towards the electrical one. They seem more scarce. Especially the ones that you can still get parts for. See I actually listen to you guys. They still make some models. I'll have to keep looking. They sell windmills and stuff you can hook up to it. This might just hurt the train Buget. But I'm putting it on my layout, so I get a pass, right? ! Thanks.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Enjoy!

Some of the videos you see guys running their steam indoors. If it burns some kind of fuel I always run it outdoors, generally on top of the grill (not while cooking of course).

If you get something electric still be careful, steam can cause some serious burns!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Electric...ELECTRIC....AAAaAAaAaaauuuuuuuugggggggghhhhh! 

Steam irons are electric...steam engines are fuel powered...Meths, solid fuel, gas...something must burn to count...:thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool shay, thanks for those.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You're welcome...WARNING: They do get addictive. This is a rare Krick Model 2 that I found at a train show, one of seven that I know of. It was being used as a G scale flat car load because the boiler had a leak. Once I patched that and buffed it up a bit, she purred like a kitten...



Before shot...



















It has since moved on to someone's boat model...

One other I've since sold down the road was this two cylinder marine engine that some long forgotten builder did from scratch...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Shay, those are nice. I can see how this can get out of hand . After all, I told myself only one train. They do get up there in price. I'm just going to have to keep watching for a cheap one. The electronic ones went above the 200$ mark. Ouch. Thanks again.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Make one your self, make it any size you want. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=21666


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't know how I missed that . Funny. Now I've got to get one.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's a video from Jay Leno's steam to give some idea of the relative size of an actual factory type steam engine. "Course if you needed to run a lot of machinery it might be a little bigger or have multiple cylinders, but it wasn't as massive or noisy as railroad steam.

http://youtu.be/zoBWAE0win0


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

sjm9911 said:


> Shay, those are nice. I can see how this can get out of hand . After all, I told myself only one train. They do get up there in price. I'm just going to have to keep watching for a cheap one. The electronic ones went above the 200$ mark. Ouch. Thanks again.


On eBay...look under the tin toy listings...that's where I found mine, grossly described, poorly photographed and for peanuts. I bought both for well less than either one is worth singly...:thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

K, will do thanks. I'll find one eventually in the cheaper range. I've got time.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I looked at what Shay said and could not find a single "cheap" one. At least in my book they were not "cheap". The ones I saw were worth a truckload of peanuts.

I did see a lot of cool tin stuff. 
Like I need to start collecting something else.
Thanks Shaygetz.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> I looked at what Shay said and could not find a single "cheap" one. At least in my book they were not "cheap". The ones I saw were worth a truckload of peanuts.


Could be my secret is out... I got the tractor for $75 (regularly $125-150 with the pre 1975 spirit burner and no box) and the D10 for $55 (regularly $125-165 because it is a grey base with blue cylinders from 1960)...both were BIN. Most definitely right place, right time kinda thing.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Would be awesome for the layout or for the layout room:laugh:
I've always loved them but steam engines seem to cost a fortune unless you are lucky
The ones at my local hobby shop are hundreds of dollars


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry wrong post.


----------

